# Okay, I'm jinxing it.



## The Mutant (Aug 30, 2012)

I know I shouldn't do this since it's almost like begging for the bud to blast, but I like its dark stripes so I HAVE to.

This will be my first Asendorfer bloomer (if the bud survives that is), my little Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self. I love the foliage on the plant and I really look forward to see its very first bloom (and I really hope it'll make it):







Question to all of you more experienced people; should I let the flower open and then nip it since it's a single growth plant? I've read that many do that to promote growth.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks promising!!!

Regarding your question, I think it is rather an objective rather a subjective issue. Knowing both aspects, choose wisely the one that suits you best


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 30, 2012)

Yay, an answer that's really no answer...:wink:
Well, it's a well grown growth so if it manages to bloom, maybe I should let it keep its flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha...! 

I did not intend to confuse u more, but it is in the owner's intuition on how to read their plants and take appropriate action. I have left a flower on a 2 growth plant and died after blooming, but I have left a flower on a single growth plant and still lives (with a capsule on). I mean if you feel that the plant is strong enough (leaves and roots), then you could keep the flower for as long as the plant wants, but if not then cutting it off would do it good. On the other hand, if you have no idea of what is going on, then just keep the flower for a few days to enjoy it and then cut it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2012)

That's what I've learned to do. Unless the one growth is huge and very vigorous, I'll enjoy the flower for a couple days, photograph it, and then cut it off so energy goes to growth.


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmm... And this is where my inexperience comes into play. I don't know if it's huge and/or vigorous, it has 10 leaves on this single growth, but they're not particularly large though. I haven't had it long enough to be able to tell whether it's vigorous or not, I got it and then it decided to bloom almost instantly. 

Well, there's still plenty of time left, I guess, before I have to make any decisions about it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2012)

Showing any signs of new growths yet?


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope, no new growths. Oh, and I've had it for two months, I just checked.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd cut it.


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, then I'll do that. I want a big, nice wardii after all.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 1, 2012)

Mine is in bud as well. just a little bit ahead of this one by probably 2 weeks.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you have a 'Darkwing' too? And is it a first time bloomer for you as well? If it is, you're the third person I know of that has the same clone/premiere bloomer as me.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 1, 2012)

Nope. The cross is AWOO x magnifico

It is this very same plant 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24280&page=4


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow... 

That's one cool wardii! If you're lucky yours will get more than one flower too.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay. That's it! I'm a believer now. Never post flower until it's open  
Sucks! Happened twice already. First was my superbiens. Then second casualty is wardii


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2012)

What happened???


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 30, 2012)

I had ("had" because I gave 1 away, it didn't die) two, single growth Paph. delenatii that I got from the same grower at the same time. I had them for three months and the both decided to bloom. One was just a few days behind the other. I thought I'd try an experiment. I would let one flower for as long as it liked and the other I would cut the bloom after a few days. What I concluded is that it didn't really make a difference. The both started new growths close to the same time. The one I cut the bloom on started one 10 days before the other delenatii. This is just one little experiment I did and your probably more experienced, and your plant and conditions may be different.

Edit: Ok, forgot to read the second page.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> What happened???



Not sure. I moved it and it just fell on its own with the bud 1/4 open. Is it possible that it self pollinated itself before opening?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Not sure. I moved it and it just fell on its own with the bud 1/4 open. Is it possible that it self pollinated itself before opening?



Watch the ovary -- that'll tell you.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Watch the ovary -- that'll tell you.



It has a capsule right now. Swollen too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2012)

eggshells said:


> It has a capsule right now. Swollen too.



:clap: I guess that answers your question!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 30, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Okay. That's it! I'm a believer now. Never post flower until it's open
> Sucks! Happened twice already. First was my superbiens. Then second casualty is wardii


Aww... 
That's too bad. On the other hand, if it self pollinated, it might be all bad news, or?

My wardii is slowly but surely opening its bud, but holy moly, is it slow! It's the slowest of all the Paphs that has bloomed so far in my care, but I'll bet it won't keep the title for long. I have, after all, a bunch of bloomers lining up at the moment, where my venustum is the one with the most developed bud (it has stopped sulking and started to emerge from the fan now), behind is a bunch of appletonianum variants (cervernaum, hainanense, and robinsonii), my mastersianum, and my Ashburtoniae. I think most of them might bloom till Christmas or New Year considering the rate they are going at...


----------



## eggshells (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, I don't really want her to do that.

I have no use for the capsule so it's a waste to me and will snip it off. It's such a shame because its a huge flower and that one hasn't really developed fully yet. It could have been bigger.

On a side note. Two growths are in sheath and flower bud. But here I am again probably jinxing it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nope. The cross is AWOO x magnifico



Are 'AWOO' and the above mentioned cross from Orchid Inn? (so jealous :sob


----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, Paphman got this as a flask years ago. The cross is vigorous. It matures a growth in just one season. This plant have bloomed 3x this year so far. And have a couple of more sheaths to come. 

Here is AWOO clone. The plant came pretty damn close to the parent.






and magnifico


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Damn, I don't really want her to do that.
> 
> I have no use for the capsule so it's a waste to me and will snip it off. It's such a shame because its a huge flower and that one hasn't really developed fully yet. It could have been bigger.
> 
> On a side note. Two growths are in sheath and flower bud. But here I am again probably jinxing it.


That really sucks. 
Especially if you've looked forward to see the flower (and I wanted to see it too). Lucky you, you have more Paphs than I do so you always have several of them in bloom I guess. 

We'll just pretend we didn't read that so it's not jinxed just yet. 



eggshells said:


> Yes, Paphman got this as a flask years ago. The cross is vigorous. It matures a growth in just one season. This plant have bloomed 3x this year so far. And have a couple of more sheaths to come.
> 
> Here is AWOO clone. The plant came pretty damn close to the parent.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's one vigorous clone! I'm very jealous of you. :sob:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

This is my wardii at the moment. I think it's going to be slightly deformed if the right petal is anything to judge by.







And here is the other guy I'm jinxing by showing this picture, my little venustum.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> This is my wardii at the moment. I think it's going to be slightly deformed if the right petal is anything to judge by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no you didn't! 

Yes he bud dropping was a major bummer. Oh well Maybe next time!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

I did! :rollhappy: 

Yes, it seems as your clone is very vigorous so getting it to bloom again shouldn't be a problem. *glares at own wardii*


----------



## nikv (Oct 1, 2012)

This is why I don't post bud photos. I always end up having the bud damaged or blasted. Now I wait for the flower to be opened before posting.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2012)

Wise.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2012)

Just snipped the capsule today. I has small seeds developing.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay, so far; jinx - 2, Mutant - 0.

My wardii was on the cusp of opening its flower when it blasted. I'm not surprised though, since it hasn't grown particularly smoothly, but rather in fits and starts. I had hoped though, since it had gotten so far, that it would manage to bloom, but no such luck.

Let's see if the jinx will take my venustum as well, although this guy's spike is growing much, much better.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't you know how jinxes work? Stop talking about the plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2012)

You people are crazy


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 20, 2012)

I've never bloomed a wardii either -same experience always blasts just when you think you can get excited!

It is true though that if your paying too much attention to a bloom you're bound to do something it doesn't want -over water, mist, knock the bud and break it off (omg I've done that so many frigging times).

Just hang in there and be patient!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> You people are crazy


:rollhappy: :clap: sorry guys, have to agree with Rick but being crazy obsessed with orchids is a good thing!



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ...It is true though that if your paying too much attention to a bloom you're bound to do something it doesn't want -over water, mist, knock the bud and break it off (omg I've done that so many frigging times).
> Just hang in there and be patient!


so so true!


eggshells said:


> ......I have no use for the capsule so it's a waste to me and will snip it off. It's such a shame because its a huge flower and that one hasn't really developed fully yet....


Might be a waste to you but consider donating it to Try Meyer's Conservatory, species are their thing!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Don't you know how jinxes work? Stop talking about the plants.


I'm challenging it! :evil: Come on you stupid jinx! Give it your best shot! And BAM! All of my Paphs simultaneously imploded... :rollhappy:



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I've never bloomed a wardii either -same experience always blasts just when you think you can get excited!
> 
> It is true though that if your paying too much attention to a bloom you're bound to do something it doesn't want -over water, mist, knock the bud and break it off (omg I've done that so many frigging times).
> 
> ...


To be honest, I think it this wardii was too weak to manage to bloom (first flower and all). If next flower blasts too, then I'll know I either don't have a hand with wardii, or I have a finicky clone.

I cared too much about my Maudiae 'Schwartze Madonna' and over watered it, but not this guy I think.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Or you implode!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 24, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Or you implode!




...Yea, or that...


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2012)

My wardii is about to flower, for the third time in two years.:evil:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 24, 2012)

Shiva said:


> My wardii is about to flower, for the third time in two years.:evil:



Uh oh! Knock on wood. I hope you didnt just joined the jinx club.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 24, 2012)

Shiva said:


> My wardii is about to flower, for the third time in two years.:evil:


That's great.  I'll show my wardii your comment to let it know it has shamed me and made me appear to be a bad, bad wardii owner. Nothing inspires as much as a little guilt trip, right? :wink:


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 7, 2012)

More jinxing! I just have to. :evil:

This is how my venustum is growing (the first picture was taken approximately a week ago, the second one today):













And my newest victim is my hainanense, picture taken today:







Anyone else dare to upload a picture of a growing spike/bud? :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! you're doing really well with your plants. thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wow! you're doing really well with your plants. thanks for sharing.


Dunno about that... Discovered yesterday that my hainanense has mealybugs! :sob:

I've started treating it, but I doubt that the spike will survive the treatment.

Oh, bother.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Dunno about that... Discovered yesterday that my hainanense has mealybugs! :sob:
> 
> I've started treating it, but I doubt that the spike will survive the treatment.
> 
> Oh, bother.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2012)

They should survive, just depends on the treatment. rub them off with alcohol (90%) and then treat w/ insecticides.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I hate when that happens.


It was not a pleasant surprise, that's for sure. I don't know if I've had mealybugs before, but I do know that I have seen one on one of my orchids earlier this year... I'm pondering if it wasn't on this guy actually, which could explain why it has grown so darn slowly! Luckily, I haven't found any mealybugs on any of my other chids, so it seems to be a very local infestation.  



NYEric said:


> They should survive, just depends on the treatment. rub them off with alcohol (90%) and then treat w/ insecticides.


How about "very rough treatment"? I've treated the entire Paph with an alcohol/soap/water mix and removed all bugs I found (after bending apart the fans to be able to get them, and one fan was removed completely) as well as their eggs. It's now repotted (I did it to ensure the mealybugs weren't on the roots) and the spike is sad, sad, sad. I'll see if it perks up in a day or two, otherwise I think it's quite safe to say that it has blasted. Well, the most important thing is that my little hainanense survives. 

Oh, yes, forgot. Thanks for your advice, but unfortunately I've run out of insecticides and don't have any money to buy more... So home remedies it is.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm, OK. Natural can work but I find mixing home remedies with man-made compounds is the best way to go.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 14, 2012)

Sad little hainanense after rough treatment:





And just to test if I can jinx more than Paphs, here's a Phal in bud (Jennifer Palermo):











NYEric said:


> Hmmm, OK. Natural can work but I find mixing home remedies with man-made compounds is the best way to go.


And as soon as I can afford it, insecticide is going to be purchased. :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 14, 2012)

70% isopropyl alcohol can be sprayed on the plants to kill pests


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2012)

No, mealies will just up and walk away from that!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 16, 2012)

*Eric:* You may be right regarding the spike on my hainanense. It has actually started perking up a bit! 

Here's my venustum:





And my Jennifer Palermo:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

Your heinie should be fine! :evil:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw this thread awhile ago and have thus been doing my best to not make eye contact with my wardii aside from carefully watering it. The flower *should* be open in a day or two... I got it at Windy Hill early this year and will post a shot of it if it looks good.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 19, 2012)

My h_a_inie is perfectly fine, thankyouverymuch (I'll pretend I didn't understand what you meant :wink: ) *Eric *and is recovering slowly but surely.

Here's a picture of it (My paph hainanense that is, nothing else):





And my venustum bud is still with us:





And, finally, some more Jennifer Palermo:












streetmorrisart said:


> I saw this thread awhile ago and have thus been doing my best to not make eye contact with my wardii aside from carefully watering it. The flower *should* be open in a day or two... I got it at Windy Hill early this year and will post a shot of it if it looks good.


Ah! You jinxed it! :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, jinx - 3, Mutant - 0.

I nipped the spike on my hainanense yesterday 'cause it had started to turn yellow. I think my venustum will blast as well, cause it has stopped growing and has started to curl the bud towards the spike, as if it's going to open soon, but just like my wardii did, it doesn't open properly. And, also, like my wardii, it has gotten real far before starting to really stall.

They don't like me apparently and I have no idea why (except that I started this thread, seems to be enough reason). :sob:


----------



## eggshells (Nov 26, 2012)

I told you don't mock the jinx but you never listened!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I told you don't mock the jinx but you never listened!


Yeah, and it only targets Paphs considering my Phal opened its bud without problems. To be serious though, there's something lacking in my caring apparently, 'cause I refuse to believe it to be a coincidence that three Paphs in a row has blasted (think we can add a fourth to the list of victims soon) and I honestly don't believe they've blasted because of this thread. I'm wondering if it could have something to do with the fertilizer...


----------



## eggshells (Nov 26, 2012)

Its not too late about the venustum. They do curve and suddenly the ovary will tilt up. Next couple of weeks, you should see it cracking open.

About the fertilizer, not really sure. Do you see any deficiencies other than bud blasting?


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

Leaf colors look good in these pics.

What is the humidity?


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Its not too late about the venustum. They do curve and suddenly the ovary will tilt up. Next couple of weeks, you should see it cracking open.
> 
> About the fertilizer, not really sure. Do you see any deficiencies other than bud blasting?


That's what's so weird about it, it's not supposed to do that yet because it HAS no ovary! It also looks like it's trying to open up backwards, if you know what I mean - instead of the bud growing out of the bract (or whatever it's called) by first developing the ovary, then the pouch and petals emerging from the dorsal/synesepals (it's called that, isn't it? The "lower" dorsal), and finally the dorsal starts lifting up. Instead of doing this, the venustum has skipped the ovary part and the bud is still pretty much attached to the bract, the pouch and petals are starting to poke out, and it looks like the synesepal is trying to lift away from the pouch (hence the curving towards the stem), while the dorsal is very comfy where it is. The wardii developed an ovary at least, but also tried this whole backwards approach by trying to lift the synesepal instead of the dorsal. 

My venustum is just taking things a bit further I think. When the light is good, I'll try to take some pictures of it so you can see what I'm talking about. I haven't bloomed many Paphs, but both these guys was and is doing it WRONG.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2012)

Rick said:


> Leaf colors look good in these pics.
> 
> What is the humidity?


It's somewhere between 50 - 60%. I can't really have it higher than 60% since I'm a windowsill grower living in an apartment, but a steady 60% would be nice and good for the Pahs I believe. I plan on investing in another humidifier as soon as I can afford one since I think the humidity could be contributing to the buds blasting (which is also why the Phals don't care that much about it). I think the humidity was around 60% during summer when the Paphs didn't blast as many buds.

I'll also take some pictures where you can see the yellowing leaves on the ones where they're still left (they are getting a lot of them, my urbanianum is down to only four leaves left now...  )


----------



## eggshells (Nov 26, 2012)

I think my venustum developed a bud first and then the ovary became more noticeable when its starting to open. I didn't really pay any attention as I thought it will open when I'm on vacation.

So does your paph leaves have pale green with yellowish tones on them?


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Okay, jinx - 3, Mutant - 0.
> 
> I nipped the spike on my hainanense yesterday 'cause it had started to turn yellow. I think my venustum will blast as well, cause it has stopped growing and has started to curl the bud towards the spike, as if it's going to open soon, but just like my wardii did, it doesn't open properly. And, also, like my wardii, it has gotten real far before starting to really stall.
> 
> They don't like me apparently and I have no idea why (except that I started this thread, seems to be enough reason). :sob:



It's only been 6 days since you posted pics with totally normal buds and plants.

If you really have serious downturns in your plants over the course of 6 days, I would consider something like a gas leak in your heating system, or major fluctuation in temp and humidity.

I frequently have spikes that stop and start growth over extended periods of time (much longer than 6 days). So I don't think its time to panic over feeding regimes and potential deficiencies. Remember that orchids in the wild get very little food compared to the amount we fertilize with.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I think my venustum developed a bud first and then the ovary became more noticeable when its starting to open. I didn't really pay any attention as I thought it will open when I'm on vacation.
> 
> So does your paph leaves have pale green with yellowish tones on them?


Hmm, so they develop a bit differently between species then? I've only bloomed my cerveranum, purpuratum, gratrixianum, ciliolare, and superbiens, so I thought they all developed in the same manner. Good to know.  



Rick said:


> It's only been 6 days since you posted pics with totally normal buds and plants.
> 
> If you really have serious downturns in your plants over the course of 6 days, I would consider something like a gas leak in your heating system, or major fluctuation in temp and humidity.
> 
> I frequently have spikes that stop and start growth over extended periods of time (much longer than 6 days). So I don't think its time to panic over feeding regimes and potential deficiencies. Remember that orchids in the wild get very little food compared to the amount we fertilize with.


Well, some of those pictures were taken a longer time ago than six days, and I've tried not to show their ugliest sides (a.k.a. yellowing/brownish leaves). I'm also very quick to remove the ugly leaves, since they disturb me. I'll try to show you their ugly sides when the light allows me to take a few photos.

I haven't bloomed that many Paphs yet, and none of those spikes stopped and started, they just grew very nicely from when the Paph decided it was time. The wardii is the one that was really struggling, with the spike starting and stopping until it finally died when it was about to open. My venustum's spike has grown very nicely until now, when it started to act weird. 

The weird thing is that it's some of the Paphs that seem prone to getting yellowing/brownish leaves, while others are growing happily along. The ones that seem to like my conditions the most so far are; my purpuratum, my violascens, my argus, my cerveranum, and two of my roths. The ones that are prone to getting a lot of yellowing leaves are; my lawrenceanum, my robinsonii, my urbanianum, my mastersianum, my barbatum var. nigritum (almost killed this one by over watering it, it's recovering at the moement), my acmodontum (but it seems to have gotten better?) and my Maudiae. They've behaved this way ever since living with me for a while, but it has worsened with time. I really don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it's something, that's for sure...


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

Turning over lower old leaves is normal. Often the new roots and growths erupt on the inside of the base of lower, old leaves, and the plant reabsorbs the nutrients out of those old leaves (turns yellow then brown) and drops them. Before pulling those old leaves off you should let them really shrivel and dry, so the plant can pull back as much nutrients as it can.

The number of leaves a given paph species caries on a stem is variable from one species to the next, but fairly constant per plant as they grow.

Most of my Barbata types usually only carry 4-5 leaves at a time. Some things like helenae usually only carry 2-3 leaves at a time. They can (and often get new leaves after the normal max, but often drop the oldest at time of blooming. Also after blooming its also fairly normal for some species to have an old, post flowering growth completely drop leaves as new growths kick in to take its place over the following year.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> Turning over lower old leaves is normal. Often the new roots and growths erupt on the inside of the base of lower, old leaves, and the plant reabsorbs the nutrients out of those old leaves (turns yellow then brown) and drops them. Before pulling those old leaves off you should let them really shrivel and dry, so the plant can pull back as much nutrients as it can.
> 
> The number of leaves a given paph species caries on a stem is variable from one species to the next, but fairly constant per plant as they grow.
> 
> Most of my Barbata types usually only carry 4-5 leaves at a time. Some things like helenae usually only carry 2-3 leaves at a time. They can (and often get new leaves after the normal max, but often drop the oldest at time of blooming. Also after blooming its also fairly normal for some species to have an old, post flowering growth completely drop leaves as new growths kick in to take its place over the following year.


Yup, I know it's normal (if it was the new leaves I would be hysterical), it's the rate I don't like. They lose more leaves than they manage to replace, so something is not right. I think my urbanianum had something like 6-8 leaves when I got it, and it's now down to four without any sign of getting a new one. So maybe the problem isn't leaf loss, but leaf loss and too slow growth?

Many of mine drop leaves without blooming or growing new ones, so, as you've said in another thread we are discussing the same issue in ( :wink: ), there's something amiss in my conditions. Oh, dear, they give me gray hairs these Paphs!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 30, 2012)

Alright, this might be the last picture of my venustum's bud. I've no idea what it's doing at the moment, except it looks like it's trying to open backwards...


----------



## rangiku (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so not taking a pic of my appletonianum bud, Mutant. :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 1, 2012)

rangiku said:


> I am so not taking a pic of my appletonianum bud, Mutant. :rollhappy:


HA! You mentioned it and in this thread so it's now jinxed. :wink:


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, since Jack entered my apartment, the humidity levels are kept at a higher and more stable level. It sucks at increasing the general humidity, but it's really good at increasing it in a limited area. The over-all humidity level in my living room has risen to 50%, and to 55%-65% (60%-70%) where the major part of my Paph collection is. If I didn't have my humidifiers, the humidity level would be around 30%, so I'm glad I have them both.

I think I might have noticed a speedier development of both buds and leaves, which I hope is true, and not just wishful thinking. I think it might be because if my new humidifier that my venustum hasn't blasted yet.

So, to celebrate my Jack (it's the name of the humidifier model so I'm not guilty of giving my appliances silly names, the other is named "Oskar"), I've taken some pictures of buds today, just because, and here they are!

First one is my venustum, it looks like it might open any month now:






Second is my callosum var. sublaeve (the premature bloomer) and its first bud, which to me looks like a double flower, but I'm not sure:





The second bud of the callosum has started to peak up over the center of the fan (and no, the bud is not humongous, it's the fan that's ridiculously small):






And here's my cerveranum's new bud (according to *Ayreon*, it's a tricky bloomer, so it's very possible it'll blast):


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2012)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, the venustum doesn't seem able to open its flower, so the jinx is alive and well. 

Here are the other guys:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

You are doing quite well with your Paphs. Time to get some Phrag besseae hybrids! oke:


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> The over-all humidity level in my living room has risen to 50%, and to 55%-65% (60%-70%) where the major part of my Paph collection is. If I didn't have my humidifiers, the humidity level would be around 30%, so I'm glad I have them both.



I'm glad too.

I thought you said your humidty was 50-60% all along.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 27, 2012)

This is how they are doing at the moment. I was worried since I went away during Christmas, and had no one to come and refill my humidfiers, so I built a temporary enclosure for my barbatas with my shower curtain and my cats' scratch post. :rollhappy: It looked fugly as heck, but it seems to have worked since no buds blasted while I was away.

Cerveranum:





Callosum var. sublaeve:





And my Ashburtoniane has started to grow big enough to join the jinx thread:







Rick said:


> I'm glad too.
> 
> I thought you said your humidty was 50-60% all along.


Yup, that was what I thought it was (and it is in my kitchen, but it wasn't in my living room where the barbatas are kept). It turned out that one of my hygrometers are not to be trusted... at all. 

Now though, it has been fixed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely bud photos.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 4, 2013)

And here's another update of my paphie-buds. First out is a newcomer, my little robinsonii (which I suspect will look a lot like my cerveranum), whose spike has finally started growing after sulking for some months now:





Here's my cerveranum which is a really fast grower when it comes to spikes at least:





My callosum var. sublaeve's three spikes are developing nicely (to me, for some reason, they look like three women praying):





And my Ashburtoniane, which is so much bigger than the other ones' buds:







SlipperFan said:


> Lovely bud photos.


Thanks.  There's actually a reason for me uploading these bud photos, since I know that most people want to see the "finished product". When I was an even bigger newbie than I am now, I tried to find pictures of buds to see if my Paphs were developing as they should. I found very few of them, especially of buds in the earlier stage of development, so this is not only to spam the forum with buds, but also to help people like me. And I like Paph buds, they're pretty I think.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2013)

We don't mind any photos; we're all like proud relatives!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> We don't mind any photos; we're all like proud relatives!



except me
i'm more like the grumpy cousin
:viking:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> except me
> i'm more like the grumpy cousin
> :viking:



lol you used to be mr. smiley... maybe this move and new job aren't agreeing with you?


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2013)

funny
but i was never quite mr smiley


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 5, 2013)

That's good to know. 
If anyone else feels adventurous, you could post bud pictures too.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm too tired to bother at the moment, so I'll only update the callsoum:


----------



## eggshells (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay four buds. I think this is the best flowering paph on your collection yet.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool bud pic!!!! That will give a nice show soon !!!! Jean


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 20, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Yay four buds. I think this is the best flowering paph on your collection yet.


Yup, unless I manage to coax my villosum into blooming (it has at the moment, six mature and un-bloomed fans, and two runts), I think this guy will hold the record for a looooong time. Only thing that's too bad is that is a stress induced blooming. Good thing though, is that the fourth new fan shows no sign of blooming, and I hope it'll grow a normal sized leaf before doing anything else.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2013)

I was a good girl today, and took some pictures of my Paphs in bud. 

Here they are and we start with the cerveranum's spike, I mean bud :wink: :





Here's the robinsonii:





Here's the Ashburtoniae:





And here's a comparison between the size of the first flower of the callosum and the bud of the Ashburtoniae (the pouch of the call and the Ash bud are aligned, even though it doesn't look like it):


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2013)

Crazy roots on that plant.


----------



## The Mutant (May 21, 2013)

Ok, time to jinx some buds I think! Or rather, _a_ bud; it's my little purpuratum which is planning to bloom again. 

Here is how "far" it has gotten at the moment:






Oh, and I think that MAYBE my helenae is planning something too; _there's something emerging from the crown_. It could just as well be a new leaf, but it hasn't done anything for a while on that fan so it seems a bit suspicious... But we'll see, it would be awesome if it IS going to bloom though.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2013)

Your old photos aren't visible anymore!


----------



## The Mutant (May 25, 2013)

Not too many days have passed since the previous photo was taken, but I figured I should update this thread during coming Saturdays instead. 

This is how far it has gotten now (it's so straight forward when it comes to blooming my purpuratum; no hissy fits, no sulking in the crown for a month or two etc... me like):








NYEric said:


> Your old photos aren't visible anymore!


I know... The forum I posted them at, has a limited space for photos, so I had to delete some old ones to get room for new ones.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 1, 2013)

This is how far my good little purpuratum has gotten now:






It's sooo well behaved. Do the rest of you guys see this (talking to the rest of my Paphs)? THIS is what you're supposed to do when you're about to bloom, watch and learn. 

Interesting to notice, I haven't given this guy any colder temperatures or dryer period... It's just a well behaved Paph.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 1, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> This is how far my good little purpuratum has gotten now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 8, 2013)

This is how far my good little purpuratum has gotten now:






I think that my lawrenceanum might be in low bud, but it's hard to tell. It would be great if it was, 'cause I've had a feeling it has been BS:ed for a while now, but refused to bloom so far. And if I'm lucky, I'll have my Phrag Green Hornet blooming this summer too. I really hope it's a bud on the way, and not a new leaf.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2013)

Good progress.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like your plants are doing really well, congratulations. I am looking forward to a picture of an open bloom soon


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 8, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Seems like your plants are doing really well, congratulations. I am looking forward to a picture of an open bloom soon


Some of them are, some of them are not. I think one of the reasons for some of them declining so much in the beginning (except me being a new Paph owner), could've been a result from me feeding them too high concentrations of K-lite. The leaf loss I wrote about in some thread somewhere earlier, has slowed down/stopped since I flushed their pots and started feeding them lower concentrations of fertilizer. 

But this guy, is a GOOD Paph. It hasn't brought me any problems so far and seems happy with my treatment of it.  I need more Paphs like this. :wink:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, I'm kind of depressed at the moment, since it seems my Paphs are suffering form malnutrition, so it's good to have my purpuratum continuing with its bud regardless of everything going on around it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty photo.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 28, 2013)

Alright, time to dredge up this thread again (since I'm not spamming the forum enough as it is :rollhappy: )!

I have, to my surprise, discovered two Paphs in low bud. I was prepared for no more Paph flowers for this year, since all the Paphs that flowered, or tried to, last year, are all working on new growths, and these aren't mature enough to produce any flowers.

It's my acmodontum that's in low bud. It had a spike when I got it last year, but that one blasted, and it hasn't really liked living with me. I think it might be on the road to recovery, since the fan that's going to bloom, has grown really well, and is larger than the two previous ones. Unfortunately, it will cost it these two fans, so as soon as the flower has opened, I'm snipping it.

The other one was a real surprise, since it's my urbanianum that I got this spring from Orchid Inn. Since it's NBS, I wasn't expecting anything from it till next year or something. So a very happy surprise there (my first Sam flower!). 

And I might, _might_ have a third Paph in low bud, but I don't dare write anything, in case it turn out to be something else. _If_, it is a bud, I'm going to be so freaking happy, I'll bounce around in my flat like a chinchilla on speed (no, I don't promote you feeding cute rodents with drugs, as a matter of fact, I don't think you should feed _anything_ drugs, it's just a metaphor).

Pictures will come later, when I have something to photograph.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 28, 2013)

People who don't feed their chinchillas speed make me sick...

I'm in the same boat. Looking for sheaths, hoping what I think are sheaths aren't really new leaves. I could use some flowers in my life. It's been too long. Good luck to you


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

AdamD said:


> People who don't feed their chinchillas speed make me sick...
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Looking for sheaths, hoping what I think are sheaths aren't really new leaves. I could use some flowers in my life. It's been too long. Good luck to you


Bad Adam, no feeding chinchillas speed. oke:

They're masters of getting your hope up, only to deflate it in the next couple of days. I think the one I haven't dared mention the ID of yet, is doing exactly this... Stupid Paph.

Oh, but maybe I'll get three Paph flowers, that's still awesome.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2013)

What happened with this bud? I was looking forward to seeing the flower open.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2013)

Me too. What happened, Theresa?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

Have patience. Remember, we are plant growers first, plant bloomers later.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2013)

Good advice Eric! 
Remember... the watch pot never boils .....
you've got too much time on your hands or not enough plants!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 30, 2013)

Hehe, but I like having Paphs on bloom, they're even more gorgeous then. And, yes, I'm too impatient. 



SlipperFan said:


> What happened with this bud? I was looking forward to seeing the flower open.





abax said:


> Me too. What happened, Theresa?


My purpuratum? It got its very own thread in the photo section during the summer. 






I really like my purpuratum, it has grown really well. After this flowering, it got two more fans, so maybe next year, there will be two flowers. :drool:

In comparison, the bud on my "henryanum" is actually quite ugly. It looks more and more like a beak! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, now I do remember seeing this. It's a nice one -- glad it opened well.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2013)

Another Paph bud discovered! It's like they're sneaking the up behind my back or something... It's my Ashburtoniae (insigne x barbatum), that's working on a bud. I'm thinking of cutting the stem as soon as the bud emerges from the crown, 'cause it will soon only have the growth that's about to flower and a start, left. I want it to grow some more fans, before I let it flower again.



SlipperFan said:


> Oh, now I do remember seeing this. It's a nice one -- glad it opened well.


Yeah, I only post pictures of buds here. As soon as they've opened, they get their own thread in the photo section.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 1, 2013)

That Paph purpuratum is really beautiful!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> That Paph purpuratum is really beautiful!


Thanks! I've just repotted it and I hope it'll like it, and give me an even greater show next year.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

No Paph, they're still in too low bud, but a Phrag. It's the small division of my Green Hornet that's been working on its spike for a while. Now, the first bud has appeared. Mommy's proud.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2013)

Very good.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 11, 2013)

Phrag Green Hornet is still going strong.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 11, 2013)

Just a bit of an update on two of my Paphs that are in bud at the moment, my wardii and my sukh. My urbanianum (from Sam) and my acmodontum are still with us, so I'll post pics of those buds later on.

Compared to last year, when my wardii tried to flower for the first time, it has been a very different experience so far this time around. The bud(s) lurked in the crown for ages, but when it(they) finally emerged, it's grown like clockwork. I'm thinking that the humidity levels were too low last year (my venustum was also struggling). I don't know if the wardii will make it this time around, but it looks much more hopeful at least.

This picture was taken yesterday:





Here's my sukh (I have no idea why these two gentlemen decided to go for double flowers...), picture taken just an hour or so ago:





And even if it's not a Paph, here's my beloved little Dendrobium normanbyense with its first three buds (I just love the spots!):


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I´ve never seen a suki bearing two flowers in the same stem. Very exciting!!

I think you should change the name of this thread after these flowerings oke:


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2013)

Theresa, you're doing GREAT!!! Much better than I am and I have a greenhouse. I will send good vibes to your wardii. Mine got to the opening
stage and then blasted. I hope your plant does ever so much better.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 12, 2013)

atlantis said:


> I think I´ve never seen a suki bearing two flowers in the same stem. Very exciting!!
> 
> I think you should change the name of this thread after these flowerings oke:


I have, so it doesn't seem to be that uncommon actually. It was more the timing of both the wardii and the sukh going for double flowers that was kind of interesting.

I hope they'll both make it (and the other four as well). 



abax said:


> Theresa, you're doing GREAT!!! Much better than I am and I have a greenhouse. I will send good vibes to your wardii. Mine got to the opening
> stage and then blasted. I hope your plant does ever so much better.


Some of the Paphs seem to like me better than others. I bet you are discovering this as well? We are limited by our conditions after all, so I think there will be several Paphs, both species and hybrids, that I won't be able to grow. It's just extra sad when it's something you like very very much (mastersianum, I'm looking at you).

My wardii got to that stage last year as well, so I still don't trust it will make it. The spike has developed really nicely this time around though, so maybe it was a humidity issue last time... 

Keep sending those good vibes!


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2013)

Sending very hard and frequent vibes! I'm really looking forward to your
photos when all the darlings bloom.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2013)

Some updates on my budding Paphs (and Dend):

Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' x self:






Paph. sukhakuli 'Graue' x self:





Paph. urbanianum from Sam:





And my Spotted Marvel, Dend. normanbyense:





My acmodontum will probably join the bud buddies next time, together with my only Paph NoID.


----------

